# Clenviscerate with ketotifen



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bros:

Stats:
30
220lbs
~14%bf
6'0"

Mods - Sorry, I am not sure if this should be in the supplements, research chems or pct section.  

Just completed a 12 week sustanon/eq stack that went very well.  I'm about a month post my last shot of Sus and just started the following cutter.  Now, when I say cutter, I don't mean there is a huge reduction in cals, rather, I am hoping some of the following supplements will actually target fat loss.  My diet has been very clean and I have actually been getting stronger in the last month during pct.  

I started HCGenerate 7 days after my last sustanon/eq shot and waited a full 21 days before adding nolvadex.  I also ran HCG at 500 iu's 2x a week during my cycle.

Back to the cutter that I am running:

Need2Slin - should allow me to keep cals up and drop fat
Clenviscerate (clen and eviscerate mixture) - targeted fat loss that seems to work
Alph-t2 - this stuff is nuts, not suppose to be a stimulant but definitely makes me feel a little strange.  Also makes my stomach feel like it is consuming itself
Lean Xtreme - Just added this in yesterday and felt great when i woke up.  It is suppose to help with high cortisol levels.  This may be particularly helpful during pct.

I'm also using Amplify02 preworkout and nolva and hcgenerate as part of my pct (about 4 weeks into HCGenerate and about a week into the nolva).

My question... has anyone tried adding ketotifen to clenviscerate?  I was surprised when I did a google search and not one post came up.  The common dosing protocol with clenviscerate is 2 on and 2 with just eviscerate (no clen) and then repeat.  I'm assuming the 2 days w/o clen are to prevent the downregulation of receptors.  If so, I would imagine adding ketotifen would allow the user to run clenviserate continuously for a month (which is what I would like to try).  So, I am going to give it a try while taking 0.5-1mg of ketotifen before bed each night.

I'd appreciate anyones thoughts that has tried this or can think of a reason why it may not be a good idea.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2010)

you can attack it one of two ways.. hang out and wait for an answer, or, be a guinea pig and give it a shot! lol how is your clenviscerate dosed?

EDIT: did a little more reading, looks like I will be jumping on with you. you do avoid MANY of the systemic sides of clen by applying it topically (less jittery, lower bp/hr) however, it would only make sense that it still will downregulate your beta receptors


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ketotifen makes me extremely groggy, much worse than benadryl.  I've only been dosing it at 1 20Mcg with eviscerate in tje PM and one with only eviscerate in the am.  I'm on a couple fat burners so its impossible for me to tell what is doing what, but overall I am very pleased with the results so far.  

I'm going to add clen at 20Mcg a day to both servings of eviscerate and see how that goes for a week.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 14, 2010)

I didnt use it with keto, but I did use it with mixed results.  I do believe it was a viable alternate method of delivery, but I still think the actual spot reduction is a pipe dream.

In other words, I got all the benefits of the clen, but nothing site specific, just systemic as usual.

Let us know if you try the keto route.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 15, 2010)

Along with the clenviscerate, I have been using xtreme lean, need2slin, nolvadex (20mgs/day) and HCGenerate and I dropped noticable fat in the past week.  During my prior cyle (I am in pct now), I ran ADEX.  Unless it was bunk and I have only trimmed up from adding the nolva, this stuff is amazing.  I will keep everyone posted.  Have also been really focusing on my diet and training hard as usual.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Update*

Okay, the clenviscerate works.  Initially it causes water weight gain, but led to a loss of fat.  I was also taking Lean Xtreme which may have influenced the results as well.  From my experience, the clen became systemic.  I had read that it doesn't when taken with eviscerate, but I think it did.  Perhaps to a lesser extent, but still felt it more than I would have liked.  Does it work, YES!  Will I do it again, the moment I can get more Eviscerate!


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats what I was saying.  It DOES get to be systemic.  Did you actually notice spot reduction?  I definately noticed an overall loss of bodyfat, but nothing spot localized.

TLDR:  CLenvicerate works as an overall fat loss agent, but I havent seen any proof through my usage that spot fat loss can be achieved.


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2010)

how in  gods name did you guys mix it? ive read a few things online, but i want first hand from reliable sources, I have 2 bottles staring me in the face every day screaming "do it already" lol


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 27, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> how in gods name did you guys mix it? ive read a few things online, but i want first hand from reliable sources, I have 2 bottles staring me in the face every day screaming "do it already" lol


 
I squirted the desired amount of liquid clen in my hand then the eviscerate. I would use half the clen dose on one flank then the other half on my other flank. It worked well both times I've done it. 

OP, I never ran any keto while using clenviscerate. I also went two weeks clenviscerate and then two weeks evis. I'm sure 2 days on and two days off would work too.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 27, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> I squirted the desired amount of liquid clen in my hand then the eviscerate. I would use half the clen dose on one flank then the other half on my other flank.



This.  I used the cap off of a shaving cream bottle to squirt the eviscerate into, then squirted the clen into that, and mixed it up with my finger.  By the way, use gloves, you dont want to get this shit on your face.  Then just rub it on one side and then the other.  I would tell you to rub it on the spots you want to lose fat, but like I said...I think that's horseshit from my experience.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 27, 2010)

I used gloves and preloaded an oral syringe with 20 mcg clen.  Then, I put one pump into my hand (with glove on it) and put about one drop of clen on it.  Then, I put it on one flank as my man jmorrison said.  I found that 20 mcg dosed at 200 mcg/1ml ended up being about one drop out of the oral syringe.  So, doing 1 pump and one drop per side worked well.  

I agree with jmorrison, the effects were positive and I would do it again, but I am not certain that any localized fat burning occured.  With that said, my bodyfat is too high to tell unless it were a large percent.

Now, I've started a CKD and after dropping down to 12% or so, Im going to try it again.  I bought and used an OMRON bodyfat device the other day, its fluctuating between 15 and 17%, so I am fat fatter than I thought or it is a pos.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 27, 2010)

If you are a bigger guy ignore that POS bro.  The one on the rig consistantly reads me at 15% when I have abs.  Tape test has me at 12-13%, which is a lot more accurate.  The only thing those are good for is monitoring BF% Gain or Loss, but dont count on it for a real number.  

I got all the way up to 40mcg per application x 2 per day.  Anything over that and it starts to burn.


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 28, 2010)

Speaking of burn.... I somehow got some evis on my man parts once. Holy fuck lol

I had to shower immediately. Pretty much wasted an application. 

I also love the phantom burn effect. I'd apply it in the morning after a shower and of course it'd burn imediately after. 

Then a few hours later I'd hit some cardio and as soon as I started to sweat, boom! On fire again haha


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2010)

say, 20mcg/1pump evis per hanging glob of adipose (be it flank, abdomen or other flank, or man titties for that matter) sound about right?


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cgrant, that is how I ran it.  

Eviscerate is unique stuff; I am a fan.  Some days it would barely burn and other I would be on fire.  I've had a few experiences where my chest/abs looked like I had a bad sunburn after my workouts (I sweat A LOT which seems to exacerbate the capsaicin) and other days where the burn was not too bad.  I'm assuming the capsaicin was not equally distributed (yes I did shake it before each application), which resulted in the different levels of burning.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO!  Bro I got it on my junk once too.  Slept with it still on my belly, and the morning wood put mini-me in contact with it.  Woke up and thought my dick was in a light socket.

Cgrant, thats exactly how you use it bro.  Try it out man.  I know it sounds like I am bashing it, but not at all, it DOES work for fat loss, and you will definately feel it, just dont count on it for spot loss.  And be careful using other stims, because no matter what anyone tells you, clenvicerate is big time systemic, at least at higher doses.


----------

